# Panasonics new A/V Receiver



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)

Here's Panasonics new receiver to match their Blu-Ray DVD player. It looks nice but doesn't seem to upconvert video of any sort to even component which is more or less standard these days. Oh well I was tempted to try one just to play but that's a deal breaker in my system unless I get an external scalar as well.











> *SAXR700PPK A/V Receiver* High-efficiency digital amplifier, designed to match Panasonic Blu-ray disc player, home theatre mode: 100W x 7, stereo mode: 100W x 2, XM ready, DVD-Audio ready, sound field control, Dolby Surround Pro Logic IIx and EX, DTS 96/24 and NEO:6 decoders, quartz-synthesized digital tuner, front A/V input, HDMI terminals (2-in, 1-out), three component video (2-in, l-out), five S-Video (4-in, l-out), four digital inputs (two optical, two coaxial), 6-ch discrete inputs, subwoofer output, rear wireless ready, EZ Sync HDAVI control, universal remote control, 4.25"H x 17"W x 15.5"D, 11.75 lbs., black. SKU: 8060434
> Retail Price: $799.95 USD


 After some poking around I managed to find the owners manual here


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

Very nice Andrew,
It has only HDMI switcher,


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

That's unfortunate. I understand them not upconverting to HDMI but it would have been nice to have everything upconverted to component.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2007)

12lbs???


----------



## jagman (Jul 8, 2006)

Do you give "special" pricing to forum members? This rec is priced quite a bit higher than previous models given the very modest increase in features.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2007)

Absolutely. We always try to be very price competitive with the gear we sell.


----------

